# Levels of Gear



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2010)

I know we have talked about it but it seems like my goggle fu SUCKS. I am looking for levels of gear you carry. 1, 2, 3. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## 0699 (Jan 10, 2010)

:confused:  Levels of gear?  Like "condom, pistol, shotgun"?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2010)

Like Ruck, LBE, Sidearm


----------



## 0699 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh.  I'm tracking, but WAAAY too low speed to be of any help...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think that's probably unit-specific SOP, I don't remember seeing any official doctrine on that.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 10, 2010)

It was a tread we all just put our 2 cents in. Who are you and why do you have moding staff under your name?


----------



## 104TN (Jan 10, 2010)

First line gear consists of the bare essentials. The things you carry on your person. Belt, pockets, etc.
Second line gear consists of the meat and potatoes. Guns, ammo, first aid, water. Carried through some form of load bearing kit. Vest, LBE, etc.
Third line gear consists of things that are more of a comfort than a necessity. Sleeping bag, tent. etc. Usually carried in a ruck or pack of some sort.


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 11, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Does underwear count as first line gear ???


 
Only if you wear them.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 11, 2010)

0699 said:


> Only if you aren't wearing a condom.  If you are, underwear is second line gear.


 
You people need to set some sort of standards on what you call your stuff.

If underwear is 1st line what does that make the umbrella??


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 11, 2010)

For us it was simply:

Level 1 was clothes on your body
Level 2 was gear on your body (weapons, ammo, duec gear, body armor, water)
Level 3 was everything in you pack.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 11, 2010)

First post, this thread. 

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?20125-Survival-gear


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I use to have a system that I used that was like the MOPP levels.

Level 0 Pistol/ Rifle loaded & Flashlight.
Level 1 + Bodyarmor, helmet & individual equipment (ammo,med kit,commo ect).
Level 2 + Ruck/ Assault pack & extra water, food & ammo.
Level 3 + Mission equipment, pyro, demo ect.
Level 4 + Special equipment, 3day's of supplies.


But to be honest I now just have three packed GO-Bags

*Assault Pack* Extra Batteries, ammo, medical kit, basic tools and map.

*Ruck* 3 days food, water, clothing and sleep system, sheltor ect.

*Duffle bag* All my disappear for 30+ days gear. (two actual duffle bags)

This system works the best for me, b/c 90% of the stuff I am doing I can grab my assualt pack, if I am going camping I D-ring the assualt pack to the top of my ruck. If I ever have to go away for a more then 30 days I have the two duffles that have everything I could ever need (fishing/hunting, water treatment, clothing soap, personal products ect).


----------



## pardus (Jan 18, 2010)

I learnt this, 

Level one, survive from what is in your clothing

Level two, fight from your webbing/LBE

Level three, ruck containing everything for everything.

:2c:


----------

